# Colief and Infacol



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
I'm mother to seven-week-old twin boys (born at 37 weeks). They both suffer very badly with wind, to the extent that they scream in agony when I feed them. I have tried both Colief and Infacol, both of which seem to bring some relief, Colief being more effective. My question is about whether it's OK to use both, not together, but within a 24-hour period. You have to add the Colief in advance, which is tricky for middle-of-the-night feeds. We're trying to comply with DoH guidelines and not make bottles up in advance, so we use carton formula milk overnight. Would it be OK to use Colief for the daytime feeds and Infacol for the nighttime feeds?

Also, I made a terrible mistake earlier today and gave them Infacol with milk that already had Colief in. A stupid mistake caused by sleep deprivation! Would this have done any harm?

Thanks and best wishes,
Aenor


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Aenor,

It's okay to use both these products if you need to (they contain different ingredients and don't interfere with each other) Also don't worry about having used both together, there is no harm done from doing this. I don't think there is a right or wrong time of day to use these products so it is often a case of just trying diferent things to see what works for you.

Have you been to see GP about this at all? Crying during feeds can also be a sign of reflux in babies (not all babies are physically sick with relux so sometimes it can go undiagnosed). It is always worth seeing GP for an opinion on this. Treatment of reflux requires other medicines and the key is to get the right drug to treat it properly as soon as possible. Do go and see GP if things do not improve on the feeding front. Not sure if you've been on the parents board 'reflux thread' but it is a useful source of info and support if you need it  Click Here 

Hope this helps and hope the boys settle better soon. Big hugs to you as the sleep deprivation is a killer  Hope you have people near that can help out.

Love
Maz x


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Maz,
Thank you!   
Yes I think there's a reflux issue. They do both vomit a LOT. But I'll see how I go with Colief for another day or two and then see the GP if necessary.
Aenor  x


----------

